# Caught Em Trying to Get Away From Me



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

I had asked my wife for two Skellies for my birthday only good ones are not easy to find anymore...at least for a decent price.

We stopped in another town to meet some friends and saw a Big Lots and had to visit to see if the Halloween selection was any good this year.....it was not but bluckies were only $15...a slight improvement over last year.

Then we stopped at a local discount department store and I saw a small army of skellies on stands. They looked nice and tall (65 inches with feet flat on the ground) and they came with nice stands! The best thing was when I saw the price.....like a mad man (or for me just normal)....I quickly filled two shopping carts and took all 7 of them. All slightly corpsed (with some lame pirate garb that I quickly disposed of) I have to re-attach two jaws since the bolts were not tight but for $14.99 a piece!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just had to have them.

Until I raid another further location tomorrow....here is my current prize army:

















I will be at the second location tomorrow bright and early to try my birthday luck again.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice, now bruce campbell has more foes to fight.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Man, that is so cool! Congrats on the find! Will you tell us what the name of the store is?


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Ok, first - great score, really great.

Second, I HAVE to chuckle at the things we make ourselves do (as haunters) and how NORMAL we think we are, lol .... imagining you walking around the store with two buggies full of 7 full length skellies almost makes me giggle until I cry!!! 

Awesome find for such a killer price, and with stands - awesome.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sweet deal. I wish we could find skellies like that around here (and for that price too).


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Sweetness, I want a cart full of skellies!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

What a find!!


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Dixie said:


> Ok, first - great score, really great.
> 
> Second, I HAVE to chuckle at the things we make ourselves do (as haunters) and how NORMAL we think we are, lol .... imagining you walking around the store with two buggies full of 7 full length skellies almost makes me giggle until I cry!!!
> 
> Awesome find for such a killer price, and with stands - awesome.


Hahaha!!! I just about fell over when I saw the price...I thought I went back in time.... I got several looks from older ladies in line....
It was really funny cause I used the express lane (12 items or less)


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

tot13 said:


> Man, that is so cool! Congrats on the find! Will you tell us what the name of the store is?


I promise to tell as soon as I check out one other location in the morning....
Deals like this never come my way very often.....
And it was just what I was looking to find!!!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

HomeyDaClown said:


> It was really funny cause I used the express lane (12 items or less)


Oh my stars, you just HAD to add that in there - now I am REALLY rolling!!! :googly: The express lane!!! I think that is the best story I have ever heard, LMAOO


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

gosh dammit nothing that exciting happens to me !!!!!! but I am happy for you good luck tomorrow


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Tomorrow there will be a new thread in the Oddities forum about a crazed man running out of a store with seven skellies in a cart - and we'll all know who it was

Nice score!


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

_*I got one of these and was hoping to fine others. please let us where they are.
I noticed that the head was made for motion (all the works were removed) like the works for the Mummy that was out a few years ago and there is a slot for the jaw to have a rod/wire run out to. *_


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

wow, great find!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi. Just curious, what did you do with the pirate garb? I'm looking for pirate costumes for my skellies, lame ones will do. I'll be in Ohio in a couple weeks, maybe we could work something out?


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

*Ok, Now This Is Just Weird!!!*

I got up this morning to take the dog out and when I looked into the garage here's what I found:








Now there is almost 20!!! And they were grinning at me!!!

Actually I'm the one that was grinning

I visited the second store and found that they only got one, but the lady told me of another location a few more miles away so I darted off and found that the 3rd store got a dozen plus an extra skull. I bought all of them, barley fit three shopping carts this time and had fun fitting them all into the car.

So now with my total of 19 I am going to have a blast. I've got plenty of 3-axis skulls to retrofit. This was the perfect birthday.

Oh, and the store was Marc's ... as far as I know thay are only in Ohio....YEAH!!!


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

nixie said:


> Hi. Just curious, what did you do with the pirate garb? I'm looking for pirate costumes for my skellies, lame ones will do. I'll be in Ohio in a couple weeks, maybe we could work something out?


The pirate garb was really cheesy, looked like a Fred Flintstone outfit glued on with hot melt with very thin eye patches.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

im buying some of those!


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

if you could find the name of the actual company that made them somewhere on the skeletons please let us know!


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

SuperCreep31 said:


> if you could find the name of the actual company that made them somewhere on the skeletons please let us know!


No tags anywhere, a few had empty pouches attached but nothing inside.
The last few I got were new in the box but I didn't see anything but Chinese markings on them.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

ok, thanks for trying


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I am so jealous. I have been looking and looking for good blucky skeletons that were not awful. So far, I haven't found any.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Nice Score and great price on those.

Hmmm, I know someone near Westerville, OH, but shipping would eat up the sweet price though.

Have fun decorating with them


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

would you sale 1?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Are you kidding me?!
$14.99?! I was excited when I found one for $25 on clearance! What a score!

Except for the shoulders, that brand (which remains a mystery to me) is probably my favorite. They make several varieties, each with horrendous decorating, but that's easily remedied. Lighter than bucky, better proportioned than Barney, and with a stand


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Mr_Chicken said:


> Are you kidding me?!
> $14.99?! I was excited when I found one for $25 on clearance! What a score!
> 
> Except for the shoulders, that brand (which remains a mystery to me) is probably my favorite. They make several varieties, each with horrendous decorating, but that's easily remedied. Lighter than bucky, better proportioned than Barney, and with a stand


Somebody's Chinese made overstock from several years ago I suspect. Marc's finds this stuff in warehouses or bankruptcy sales and divides it up between the stores. I can usually find deals there on various odd stuff but this was the best so-far.

Yes the shoulders are little strange but I think that was to support a garment of some type. They were spray-painted (and not very well at all), so I will hit them with a rag and some acetone before giving them a good corpsing. They'll look just fine when I'm done.


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

Wow! You so lucky!...Is there a pic of the original with clothes on? maybe we can track it down that way.


----------



## Wakis (May 1, 2010)

Big Lots, Party City and Wal-Mart are on my agenda for tomorrow evening.
Looks like a great little army you have going there


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

billman said:


> Wow! You so lucky!...Is there a pic of the original with clothes on? maybe we can track it down that way.


A buddy of mine got a few up by Cleveland this evening, He said one had a Spencer Gifts tag that just said Pirate Std with a price of $199.99! Like I said before these are old stock and $pencers was good at gouging.

Like I said, the first thing I did was rip off all the pirate junk, it was too cheesy to look at and I was just looking for decent skellies. Never cared much for any of the pirate fad stuff. Now I have enough to cover the whole trail and will have several talking.


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

Awesome!! Man that has to be the find of the century!


----------

